# Nylon fittings



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I prefer to use Brass as opposed to nylon or galvanized fittings like the 1+ inch 90's, MIP and nipples. I dont like nylon due to the response on the yard hydrant leaking thread, they do break easily from fatigue. galvanized just corrodes too quick. Brass may be a bit more costly, but lasts so much longer.
I even use brass on expansion tank pressure switch's. Seen too many submersible pumps suspended by a 1-1/2 nylon 90's in the wells.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

USP45 said:


> I prefer to use Brass as opposed to nylon or galvanized fittings like the 1+ inch 90's, MIP and nipples. I dont like nylon due to the response on the yard hydrant leaking thread, they do break easily from fatigue. galvanized just corrodes too quick. Brass may be a bit more costly, but lasts so much longer.
> I even use brass on expansion tank pressure switch's. Seen too many submersible pumps suspended by a 1-1/2 nylon 90's in the wells.


I use pretty much zero galvanized anymore. Brass all the way.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I know it's pricey but, stainless is good piece of mind.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> I know it's pricey but, stainless is good piece of mind.


What is the advantage of ss over brass in your average potable water application?

BTW, I have been using a ton of ss lately. Found a pile of fittings and nipples at a friends new place. He gave them to me. Wide grin!


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm sure there are others but, it's a much stronger material in shearing applications. ie yard hydrants / well pumps.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> I'm sure there are others but, it's a much stronger material in shearing applications. ie yard hydrants / well pumps.


That is true about the shearing. I don't see that as an issue on most cases. I have always hung pumps on a couple pieces of galvanized. It's my one exception to the no galvanized rule.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

USP45 said:


> I prefer to use Brass as opposed to nylon or galvanized fittings like the 1+ inch 90's, MIP and nipples. I dont like nylon due to the response on the yard hydrant leaking thread, they do break easily from fatigue. galvanized just corrodes too quick. Brass may be a bit more costly, but lasts so much longer.
> I even use brass on expansion tank pressure switch's. Seen too many submersible pumps suspended by a 1-1/2 nylon 90's in the wells.


Me too, brass all the way! Galvanized steel rusts shut like a clogged artery.


----------

